# SRCA Offer



## chriserator52 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all,

I just recieved a formal offer for SRCA, (Self Help Operation) have been going through an agency in Canada who have been absoultely great.
So, its decision time. 

I have been a medic for 26 years. 35 as EMT. Currently a EMS coordinator, in decent shape, still love working in the street, married, looking to make some $$ and have some fun. 

Looking for some input from anyone on the ground in SA and decent human intel at what a year is like in the kingdom.

thanks


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here are 3 previous threads on the SRCA, but they may not be representative of what the agency is like now.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18908
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=19046
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15645


----------



## Armor10 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you have any questions about what it's currently like, I am currently in country PM me. Cheers


----------



## ksmedic (Feb 12, 2011)

Armor10 said:


> If you have any questions about what it's currently like, I am currently in country PM me. Cheers



I am also currently exploring the option of going overseas.  I haven't been a member of the forum long enough to be able to send private messages or emails, but I can receive them.  Would you be able to send me your contact info via PM?  I have several questions that you might be able to answer for me.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 13, 2011)

all you need is 5 posts to PM. just pop into the "pointless thread in the lounge" throw a few comments up and you are set.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Armor works in the air and I work on the ground for the SRCA. We are both U.S. Paramedics in KSA if you have any questions.

Regards,
- Schulz


----------

